# Land of the Giants Snake-completed



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

So I finally pulled this Polar Lights repop out of the stash. It's been sitting in my closet since 2002 and I finally felt I could take on the snakeskin paint job. I had to repaint the snake's basecoat a couple of times because I just wasn't liking the results. I finally settled on grabbing 5 different bottles of brown shades and airbrushing them on starting from lightest to darkest. 

I replaced the safety pin with a real one. This is a easy swap because there are safety pins that are the exact same size as the kit part. 

I'll upload some in progress pics on another post.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

The mouth is a mixture of Tamiya pink with Tamiya Flesh and a touch of purple. A dark red wash was applied.










The body is basecoated with Tamiya Dark Yellow. Darker shades of Tamiya and Vallejo browns are airbrushed on top of the basecoat.


















A teak colored wood stain was brushed on and wiped off to bring out the scale details.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I had totally forgotten about that kit- great work!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Good call on the real safety pin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Frankie Boy said:


> Good call on the real safety pin. :thumbsup:


Agree! It does an amazing job of really 'selling' the diorama!

I recall the original Aurora issue back in the day, the box was SOOOOO scary and dynamic! The kit was a bit of a letdown in comparison... 

I always wondered if there was a 'deluxe' version planned ala the LIS Cyclops kit, with the rest of the castaways and maybe some campsite stuff or something.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Steve H said:


> I always wondered if there was a 'deluxe' version planned ala the LIS Cyclops kit, with the rest of the castaways and maybe some campsite stuff or something.


That would have been a natural special edition for their Spindrift kit...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great work on the snake coloring and thanks for the WIP photos, they are very helpful. Makes me want to build/paint the kit myself.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> That would have been a natural special edition for their Spindrift kit...


I agree, but I don't recall Aurora doing things so much with vehicles. A vac-formed base and some figures would have been a prime (and cheap) way to 'refresh' the Spindrift, no doubt about it.

But the snake calls out for the other people. Mark with a razor blade hatchet and so on. I just can't imagine what the attaching/surrounding background could be, maybe the old 'fallen branch that's like a tree to them' or something. 

Memory fails. Were the figures in this kit in scale to the Spindrift?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

If you want a larger base with other figures Thunderboy makes an add-on kit.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

scooke123 said:


> If you want a larger base with other figures Thunderboy makes an add-on kit.


I thought I has seen something like that! 

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*I wish we could get a larger scale Sindrift ! *


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That is really beautiful work. It's definitely one of the best I have seen.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

That's a fantastic job you did on that snake! It would freak me out if I saw it on the floor!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

phrankenstign said:


> That's a fantastic job you did on that snake! It would freak me out if I saw it on the floor!!!


Thanks phrankenstign! I wish I owned a dog or cat to see how they would react. I have a huge fear of snakes and this build just made it worse. Now, every branch or stick laying on the ground looks like a snake to me!:surprise:


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

Fantastic build and paint job! I love the realistic paint scheme on the snake. Most reptiles have pale pinkish/white mouths, but most modeler's paint the inside of the mouths red or bright pink. The seams on this kit are a nightmare, don't know if I will ever build mine.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Beautiful.


----------

